# Cellnovo Handset (Video)



## jbeer1972 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey All

John here again for my second video regarding the Cellnovo handset.
Video can be found here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO3_tIkrLww&edit=vd

Firstly a few notes. The video image is not perfect but hopefully it is clear enough for a quick look (make sure you view in at least 720 dpi). I tried a number of devices to record.  This was overall the best I could do with my limited equipment/experience. Secondly I am a nervous speaker, and I tend to ramble so forgive me for this. I have noticed a few small mistakes, one is at the very start of the video. I say "this looks like an normal device".... meant to say mobile smart phone device or something similar.

The handset is one of my favouite aspects of the cellnovo pump. It is small and allows me to bolus etc on the fly and to anyone looking on it looks like I am simply texting. The information it gathers (Blood meter readings, carbs taken, activity insulin given etc) is automatically uploaded to the cloud using the same technology your mobile phone uses for its signal(without the phone charges lol). This information can then be read by you on the Cellnovo support site.

I will be covering the cellnovo website features in a later video but for now its much like the Medtronics upload website where you or your DSN can review your regime. Only much easier to use, again we will see that in a future video.

If you have any questions or wish me to clarify any points I will do my best to answer.Hope you enjoy the video


John


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2014)

Well done keepings us upto date John


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi John as a matter of interest how big is that handset? It looks far to big to stick in a pocket like a tubed pump.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Sue, the one I saw at a demo was similar to a smartphone, ie. wider and longer than a tubed pump, but thinner.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 20, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hi Sue, the one I saw at a demo was similar to a smartphone, ie. wider and longer than a tubed pump, but thinner.



Ah ok ta. That's a def black mark then as I can not stand carrying extra baggage around with me. Things need to fit in pockets


----------



## Redkite (Jan 20, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ah ok ta. That's a def black mark then as I can not stand carrying extra baggage around with me. Things need to fit in pockets


Yes I agree.  There's also a higher risk of theft since it resembles a phone.


----------



## jbeer1972 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi sorry net has been down only just seen this message. It is quite small. I have it in my pocket with my mobile phone, in same pocket. Its 6.5 x 11 cm. 
I have small hands sorry perhaps should have mentioned its size, just so used to it being small didn't think of mentioning it lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2014)

jbeer1972 said:


> Hi sorry net has been down only just seen this message. It is quite small. I have it in my pocket with my mobile phone, in same pocket. Its 6.5 x 11 cm.
> I have small hands sorry perhaps should have mentioned its size, just so used to it being small didn't think of mentioning it lol



Thanks for the reply John. It's way to big for my pockets. I have just measured my pump and it's a lot smaller.


----------



## heasandford (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so jealous, I had been on a list for a potential trial with Cellnovo but for some reason the trial did not progress.
As a new pumper, I think I am receptive to the features of the Cellnovo, although I don't know how I would actually get on with them. I have an Accuchek Combo which features a meter with bluetooth to speak to the pump, a must as far as I am concerned. 
I am still struggling to a certain extent with positioning my pump, I am quite thin and while I know it's small, it can still be seen under most of my clothes even in the best place I have found which is hanging off the side of my bra. The beauty of the Cellnovo is its size? - I hoped it could go on my arm where I felt it didn't matter if it could be seen, although I don't know how the canula would manage there? Sorry if this seems a bit trivial and vain but it matters to me and might to others!
I also really liked the meter because it is so similar to my smartphone. One thing - can you download the data to your computer? (I have a Mac which is still a problem with Accuchek, we have had to get software which allows Macs to run Windows on a separate screen) I really like seeing the graphs and targets, but maybe the screen size of your meter is big enough to see these? Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## jbeer1972 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am currently wearing the pump on my arm. My partner helps me pop the canulla in there. Its very comfortable and discrete. In fact I am writing this and I am not aware of it. I think that fact that it is not tubed helps a lot with this.
The canula I use is a 5mm steel set. Its very comfortable and I was surprised how much easier on your skin than Teflon tubing (steel set is slightly thinner)
The data is automatically uploaded to the cloud. You don't need to do anything at all. You can log into the Cellnovo website and view all your data. It will show you everything. It will show all your settings. All your test results. Your carbs your activity I mean everything. I will be uploading a YouTube video of this soon as it is fantastic and amazingly very easy to read. 
There is one thing there that I love. Its called trends, you can view how certain foods affect your BG. So for instance you can view say Lasagne and see how a a meal of chilli compares by affecting your BG.
There are lots of options on the website which I will show but the data it gives is so easy to read.

Hope this helps O 

John


----------



## heasandford (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks - well, who knows, maybe in 4 years time I might get on another pump list! Great to hear about it anyway!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 23, 2014)

> The data is automatically uploaded to the cloud. You don't need to do anything at all. You can log into the Cellnovo website and view all your data. It will show you everything. It will show all your settings. All your test results. Your carbs your activity I mean everything. I will be uploading a YouTube video of this soon as it is fantastic and amazingly very easy to read.



Again for many drivers this would be a nono esp with the way the DVLA acts regarding driving licences. 
Personally I object to my private personal data being on www for any Tom,  Dick or Harry to access.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 23, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Again for many drivers this would be a nono esp with the way the DVLA acts regarding driving licences.
> Personally I object to my private personal data being on www for any Tom,  Dick or Harry to access.



I have to admit I don't know enough about "the cloud"!  How secure is your data up there - anybody?


----------



## jbeer1972 (Jan 23, 2014)

Your data is secure. You need your own password and username to access it.
Its much the same for any management software like medtronics life link thingy.
You and your DSN would be the ones to manage your condition. Its your choice to show or give this information to anyone else.
When we say cloud in this instance it simply means the data is uploaded to cellnovo website automatically without you having to manually upload via PC etc. As its done using mobile data as long as you have a mobile signal it gets uploaded. This means if you are having trouble your DSN can view your data to help then, not three days hence when you finally remember to upload data.
I don't see how this affects dvla at all if I am honest. They gather their information from you and Dr as normal. They can't get it from Cellnovo directly.

Hope this clarifies things a little.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi John

I think I might have to switch from the pen to a pump.I was wondering if the cellnovo is available on the NHS?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 31, 2014)

Brian S said:


> Hi John
> 
> I think I might have to switch from the pen to a pump.I was wondering if the cellnovo is available on the NHS?



I'm not Brian, but can confirm the cellnovo is available on the NHS.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 13, 2014)

Brian S said:


> Hi John
> 
> I think I might have to switch from the pen to a pump.I was wondering if the cellnovo is available on the NHS?



Hi Brian & welcome. Pumps are one of the best gadgets for us T1s. I would not go back to x injecks a day


----------

